# Radio Reception poor??



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

Anyone had issues with poor radio reception on 14/15 CTD. My son thinks it's awful on my car 2015 CTD compared to his Accord.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I agree also in a wide open sky my sat radio always cut out in this one spot


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

Do you have your windows tinted?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

I honestly have not listened to the "radio" in mine yet... probably never will...


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

My satellite has been cutting out a lot lately. I have chalked it up to not seeing the sun in like 4 weeks. It's been consistently cloudy here.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Check the antenna mast and make sure the base and the socket are clean and that the mast is securely screwed in.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

au201 said:


> Do you have your windows tinted?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Doesn't matter. The antenna is on the roof and window tinting has no impact on reception. I know some cars window tint can impact reception but not the Cruze.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

obermd said:


> Doesn't matter. The antenna is on the roof and window tinting has no impact on reception. I know some cars window tint can impact reception but not the Cruze.


Ah, I stand corrected then. I knew I had tint that was made not to impact wireless signals on my Cruze, but my dad didn't get that on his Camaro and it messed up his radio reception. I assumed they were the same. My bad 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

GlennGlenn said:


> Anyone had issues with poor radio reception on 14/15 CTD.


Can you be more specific? AM, FM or XM?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

No issues to report here with AM or FM reception. Satellite reception is fine, but sound quality (as in all vehicles) is poor.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I know I've been having issues the last month or more with the XM Travel Link services (Weather, Movies, Fuel) acting up. Most times now, when I start my car and try to use them, I get a message that my subscription info is being acquired and then when it finally computes, some of the weather and or movie information is missing. It seems to all come available after a few minutes of driving, but not always.


----------



## mill17 (Jul 6, 2016)

My father just leased a 2016 Cruze, turning in his 2014 Cruze. He cannot get some (his favorite oldies) FM channels in the 2016 that he did in the 2014. He lives in the same place. Did Chevy change something about their FM antenna from the 2014 to the new model?


----------

